# Cold Air Intake question?



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*CAI*



Ryan_U said:


> That does seem a little low. I drive very hard and I have the Auto 4x4 on all the time in winter.... I'm averaging 13 l./100km.. In the summer, with my CAI air filter, I was doing around 10.5 l./100km. I'm going to try reseting my ECU by removing the proper fuses. Maybe that would help you also. Do you let the car warm up a lot before driving? A la prochaine.
> 
> Ryan


Ryan:

What brand CAI do you have ? 

You mentioned a difference with the CAI in the summer - did you take it off for the winter ?

Reason for asking - just bought one on eBay from Cosmo Racing.

Any comments you could offer on the CAI would be helpful. How was the install ? Did your's come with any install instructions ?

Do you have a by-pass valve on your's or did you even consider it ?

Thanks = Roger


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> Ryan:
> 
> What brand CAI do you have ?
> 
> ...


I also bought the Cosmo CAI. I bought it directly from the guy here in Brossard. The install took about an hour and a half but it can be done in 40 minutes. There were no instructions but it was fairly straight forward. I removed it for the winter because I didn't want to risk Hydro-locking with all the slush ect... If you need any help, don't be shy to ask... Oh, the filter doesn't come pre oiled so you absolutely have to oil it before useage.

Ryan


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*CAI install*



Ryan_U said:


> I also bought the Cosmo CAI. I bought it directly from the guy here in Brossard. The install took about an hour and a half but it can be done in 40 minutes. There were no instructions but it was fairly straight forward. I removed it for the winter because I didn't want to risk Hydro-locking with all the slush ect... If you need any help, don't be shy to ask... Oh, the filter doesn't come pre oiled so you absolutely have to oil it before useage.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks, Ryan. 

From your post, I figured that you had taken it off for the winter.

I know that Valboo has a CAI system - don't know if he's left it on for the winter - I've sent him a note to ask.

I plan to install a by-pass valve, just to be safe.

Good info on the oiling of the filter - the K & Ns come pre-oiled.

Did you find much difference with the sound (noise) from your engine bay with the CAI installed ? They indicated that it would change.......

Cheers.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes, there is more growl at full throttle. There is also more power! The best is at 5000 rpm, the engine is unleashed and the CAI roars with fury. The day I put my stock filter back on, my fuel consumption increased 20%.... Next winter I might leave it on. The only way you could hydro lock is if water would get to half way up the bumber. I just feel safer going through puddles with the stock filter though. Sorry if we have hijacked the thread...

Ryan


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i left my CAI on for the winter and its rained alot in vancouver. i check my intake weekly and its bone dry
so i dont think that it will be a problem with hydro lock


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

^^^^ ditto for me.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> ^^^^ ditto for me.


Well, only three months of winter left.... I'll propably put the CAI back on when I'll swap out my winter tires. It is easier to install the CAI if the drivers wheel is off. I could take pictures and do a mini install log but I don't know where to host the pictures. FYI, I also installed a kenwood MP3 radio so if anybody needs info or pictures, I could help put on that too.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I just got my Cosmo CAI with bypass, should I replace the filter with a K&N or leave the Cosmo in. They look the same in material.
I realize that the post was in 2006 and was hoping that the filter has improved over time.
thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Mike,

Unless Cosmo changed the filter they supply with their CAI, it still is a closed-end filter, meaning the base of it is closed. The reason to get a K&N filter because it is has an open base, which obviously means more air coming through = more power. It is also a good idea to get the K&N wrap with the filter to stop any dust coming through.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks for you for you input.... was npt sure if it was still the issue... and yes the filter is still closed... time to purchase K&N...


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Finally installed the CAI, with K&N filter and AEM bypass.. it took about 5 hours to install but was worth every minute... sounds great and power I never thought was there.

Before install pic 










After install pic


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Now that I have installed the CAI... what happens when we start getting the -20 and colder temps... is this a concern... is there a warmup time I should be concerned about....


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Never had a problem myself. Been running like this 4 winters in a row.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks... need that info


----------

